# Which USA lightweights to look for ???



## Gasbag (Jun 13, 2015)

I've mostly dabbled in English bicycles so far. I am interested in scouting out an American made lightweight or two. I do have a Westfield Compax Traveler and a 1941 Schwinn New World in project stages. My question is what are good quality pre-1960's American made lightweights to keep a watchful eye out for? I know of the Schwinn, Westfield, and Columbia lightweights. I'm tall and 200lbs which is why I do the English bikes and more recently have an interest in the American bikes; I want bikes I can comfortably ride after the overhauls. I should also note that I usually cap purchases at under $300 so the high end stuff is out unless I get lucky.

Thanks in advance


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 14, 2015)

Paramount's of course but the Pre 1959 Superiors are much harder to find.  Out of the last 40 or so WW2 era Lightweights
I found only 3 were Superiors and the rest were all Paramount's.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 14, 2015)

Schwinn New World, Superior, Continental, World Traveler, and the Westfield/Columbia Sports Tourist and 5-star Deluxe Lightweight all supposedly had tall frame offerings- 23 inches or so. However, the tall frames are somewhat rarer than the 21 inch frame. I've only seen a handful of tall framed bikes in those models. 21 inch is the most common frame size, but likely too small for someone 6 feet tall. You end up with the 2 feet of seat post/mini clown bike thing going on. I'd hold out for a tall frame. They turn up under $300 from time to time. If you are willing to go a little later, an early 1960s Schwinn Varsity could be an option as well.

It's very doubtful a Schwinn Paramount, Superior, or Continental in a tall frame will sell below $300 in good/complete condition.

CWC and Manton & Smith also made lightweights in the 1940s, but I've never seen them in a taller frame. I do have a M & S project that is 21 inches and rides "tall" because it's an open angle frame, but still not a true "tall" frame.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 14, 2015)

Trek and Specialized both made some great handmade steel bikes.  TrueTemper tubing is good stuff.  
If you want touring or rando frames with canti brakes, hard to beat Specialized Sequoia or Trek 720
oops, sorry, saw the dates - never mind, these are good 80s bikes


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm late getting back to my own thread, been polishing the rims on my recently acquired Raleigh DL-1. Got some sore fingers for sure.

Thanks for the input. I should have mentioned I do fit 23" frames the best. I made the decision awhile back that I'm not going to do any more derailleur bikes unless a too good to be true opportunity pops up. I just prefer the simplicity of internal hub drivelines. I also choose pre-1960's to make the hunt more challenging. In my location, near Chicago, 60's & up bikes are very plentiful. I enjoy the hunt for a good bike and the research that goes with it. 

Again, thanks. I'll be posting some threads on a couple of builds I'll be doing. I've got a rare in the U.S. 1947 CWS 4-speed next in line for the stand after the DL-1 comes off it.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 18, 2015)

Schwinn Welterweights are quite rare and might be a good fit for your size and interests.


----------

